# das Spielzeug/die Spielware



## sevillista

Me sucede lo mismo que con la palabra revista, según mi diccionario, ambas palabras (Spielzeug/Spielware) que me he encontrado en mis libros de texto significan "juguete". ¿Existe alguna diferencia?

Gracias de antemano.

P.D. Un saludo a Elroy .


----------



## vmrweb

Spielzeug ist Alltags- & Umgangssprache (schriftsprachlich aber ok), Spielware eher ein Begriff, der im Handel verwendet wird und der stärker schriftsprachlich ist.


----------



## muycuriosa

vmrweb said:


> Spielzeug ist Alltags- & Umgangssprache (schriftsprachlich aber ok), Spielware eher ein Begriff, der im Handel verwendet wird und der stärker schriftsprachlich ist.


 
Además me parece que se dice más bien 'Spielwaren', es decir se utiliza en plural (mi diccionario también sólo indica un plural), mientras que 'Spielzeug' es indicado como 'Kollektivum' (colectivo / palabra colectiva -???). 
Por lo demás es importante conocer el uso, las colocaciones:
Spielzeugauto, Spielzeugeisenbahn;
Spielwarengeschäft, Spielwarenhandlung, Spielwarenhändler

En la vida cotidiana, como vrmweb utilizaría más bien 'Spielzeug' que 'Spielwaren', una palabra que a mí también me parece un poco más técnica.

Saludos


----------



## sevillista

vmrweb said:


> Spielzeug ist Alltags- & Umgangssprache (schriftsprachlich aber ok), Spielware eher ein Begriff, der im Handel verwendet wird und der stärker schriftsprachlich ist.


 
Con muuuuuuucha ayuda del diccionario, me ha parecido entender que Spielzeug es más coloquial, mientras que Spielware se usa más en lenguaje comercial y formal. ¿Es así?


----------



## ErOtto

Hola a todos,

voy a "sacarlo un poco de contexto" para intentar aclararlo. 

El idioma alemán, a veces, es más sencillo de entender con una traducción literal.

Spiel-Zeug es "cosa para jugar" - lo que utilizo yo si quiero jugar
Spiel-Ware es "mercancía para jugar" - lo que yo vendo, para que otros juegen con ello.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## sevillista

muycuriosa said:


> Además me parece que se dice más bien 'Spielwaren', es decir se utiliza en plural (mi diccionario también sólo indica un plural), mientras que 'Spielzeug' es indicado como 'Kollektivum' (colectivo / palabra colectiva -???).
> Por lo demás es importante conocer el uso, las colocaciones:
> Spielzeugauto, Spielzeugeisenbahn;
> Spielwarengeschäft, Spielwarenhandlung, Spielwarenhändler
> 
> En la vida cotidiana, como vrmweb utilizaría más bien 'Spielzeug' que 'Spielwaren', una palabra que a mí también me parece un poco más técnica.
> 
> Saludos


 
Entonces, por ejemplo, yo puedo decir:

*Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter nur ein Spielzeug geschenkt* (eine Puppe, z.B.).

Y nunca podría decir

*Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter nur eine Spielware geschenkt*

Pero sí

*Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter Spielwaren geschenkt* (más formal)
*Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter Spielzeuge* *geschenkt* (más coloquial)


----------



## vmrweb

sevillista said:


> Entonces, por ejemplo, yo puedo decir:
> 
> *Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter nur ein Spielzeug geschenkt* (eine Puppe, z.B.).
> 
> Y nunca podría decir
> 
> *Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter nur eine Spielware geschenkt*



Hmmm... difícil de decir. Aunque "Ware" existe como palabra, "eine Spielware" suena muy raro - particularmente en ese contexto.

"Spielwaren geschenkt" - vale, pero suena tambien un poco raro porque es el estilo de una carta comercial en un contexto familiar.

La traducción / explicación de ErOtto me parece muy sensato. 

_Por la navidad, a mi hija le he regalado sólo mercancías para jugar?_


----------



## vmrweb

PS: hay también "die Spielsachen" - diría que se utilize como "das Spielzeug"


----------



## muycuriosa

sevillista said:


> Entonces, por ejemplo, yo puedo decir:
> 
> *Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter nur ein Spielzeug geschenkt* (eine Puppe, z.B.). - Sí.
> 
> Y nunca podría decir
> 
> *Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter nur eine Spielware geschenkt - No lo aceptería como correcto y corriente.*
> 
> Pero sí
> 
> *Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter Spielwaren geschenkt* (más formal) - No por razones de contesto.
> *Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter Spielzeuge* *geschenkt* (más coloquial) - No por razones gramaticales.


Como vmrweb yo tampoco diría 'Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter Spielwaren geschenkt' - la palabra se usa en un contexto comercial (como lo muestran también las palabras compuestas que te indiqué antes); 'eine Spielware' para mí no es posible, porque la palabra sólo existe en plural - según los diccionarios.
En cuanto a tu tercera frase no me parece bien tampoco, porque 'Spielzeug' no tiene plural.
Sin embargo, 'ein Spielzeug' es posible - el Duden indica ese singular además del 'Kollektivum'.

Saludos


----------



## sevillista

muycuriosa said:


> Sin embargo, 'ein Spielzeug' es posible - el Duden indica ese singular además del 'Kollektivum'.


 
Perdona, muycuriosa, pero esto no lo he entendido muy bien. ¿Qué es el Duden? ¿Y cómo se diría "le he regalado muchos juguetes a mi hija por Navidad" entonces?

Gracias por tu aportación y un saludo.


----------



## muycuriosa

sevillista said:


> Perdona, muycuriosa, pero esto no lo he entendido muy bien. ¿Qué es el Duden? ¿Y cómo se diría "le he regalado muchos juguetes a mi hija por Navidad" entonces?
> 
> Gracias por tu aportación y un saludo.


 
Perdón - pensaba que lo conocías.
El 'Duden' es un gran diccionario monolingual, que de cierta manera rige el uso de la lengua alemana. En español consulto el diccionario Salamanca (sé que también hay otros), y en alemán uno de los más usados es el 'Duden'. (Y si sigues estudiando como lo haces sería una buena adquisición.)

Y en cuanto a tu frase:
Simplemente dirías: Zu Weihnachten habe ich meiner Tochter viel Spielzeug / viele Spielsachen geschenkt.

Por desgracia, no sé cómo se dice 'Kollektivum' y tampoco lo encuentro en mi diccionario. Intento exlicarte: es una palabra como 'la gente' que no significa una cosa, sino varias / muchas, como 'la gente' podría ser visto como sinónimo de 'las personas'. 'Spielzeug' es un 'Kollektivum' ((unos / muchos) juguetes) y un singular (un juguete). 'Spielsachen' - en general - es utilizado en plural. 

Un saludo


----------



## sevillista

Gracias por informarme sobre el Duden. Lo tendré en cuenta para el futuro, si sigo estudiando alemán (creo que sí, pero hay días, como hoy, que me entero que hay verbos con dos participios y me deprimo ).



muycuriosa said:


> Por desgracia, no sé cómo se dice 'Kollektivum' y tampoco lo encuentro en mi diccionario. Intento exlicarte: es una palabra como 'la gente' que no significa una cosa, sino varias / muchas, como 'la gente' podría ser visto como sinónimo de 'las personas'. 'Spielzeug' es un 'Kollektivum' ((unos / muchos) juguetes) y un singular (un juguete). 'Spielsachen' - en general - es utilizado en plural.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Lo has explicado perfectamente, representan a un colectivo. Ein Spielzeug/viel Spielzeug.

Sin embargo, me ha surgido otra duda y me aprovecho de vuestra amabilidad .

Aunque a la palabra Spielzeug no se le añade nada para formar el plural, otras que terminan en "zeug" sí tiene plural, ¿verdad? Por ejemplo, ein Feuerzeug, zwei Feuerzeug*e*.

Sobre la marcha estoy pensando en otra palabra que conozco con "zeug": Werkzeug. No sé por qué, pero me parece que va a ser como Spielzeug y sólo se utiliza en plural (a pesar de que haya varias herramientas).

Supongo que con la práctica iré viendo cada caso. Muchas gracias a todos por la colaboración.


----------



## muycuriosa

Tienes toda la razón con lo que dices sobre la diferencia entre 'Feuerzeug' y 'Werkzeug'. Pero el caso de 'Werkzeug' es aún un poco más complicado:

'Werkzeug' es como 'Spielzeug', puede representar 1. a un objeto y 2. a un colectivo. Pero diferentemente a 'Spielzeug' puede llevar plural ('schöne Werkzeuge', 'Werkzeuge wie Hammer und Zange'), cuando se trata del primer significado. En el segundo no lleva forma de plural.

'Feuerzeug' como tú dices no es un 'Kollektivum', es un objeto y así puede estar en forma plural.

Si busco palabras con '-zeug' que nunca están en forma de plural (me parece) me vienen a la mente 'Mathe- / Französisch- / Englisch- / Schulzeug' (todas las cosas que necesitas para hacer tus deberes de matemáticas / francés / inglés / para la escuela o: en clase de matemáticas / francés / inglés / en clase en general), Schwimmzeug ( ... para nadar). 

Bueno, es de verdad muy complicado.

Pero no te deprimas demasiado. Aprender un idioma es aprender un detalle tras otro me parece. Y un día tienes la impresión de que ya sabes algunas cosas (sin embargo, nunca bastantes). 

Por eso: Ánimo y saludos


----------

